# Child laughs at night for no apparent reason



## MPJJJ

Every so often, my 4 year old son will suddenly begin laughing and giggling hysterically while lying in bed. He often has just been woken up, or has woken up, and will fix his eyes on something off into space, and will just laugh like crazy. He is awake, and answering our questions, but continues to laugh. It is really creepy. Communication is difficult with him because his speech is delayed. Any idea on why this happens? It has never happened before with our other children.


----------



## Mama Poot

Maybe he's not awake. Paddy "gets up" sometimes at night, like one time DH went in because he was crying and saying "Henri hurt! Henri hurt!" but Henri was laying asleep in bed next to him, just fine. He'll also look at you right in the eyes, like he's listening to you, but then he'll crash on his pillow and go back to sleep again. I was a sleepwalker as a kid, I expect Paddy to do this as well. Hasn't happened yet, but I'll bet money it will.


----------



## Ruthla

IT sounds to me like he's laughing about something in his dream; either he's still asleep and dreaming, or he's remembering something funny from a dream he just woke from.


----------



## 4evermom

I love it when my ds laughs in his sleep. Makes up for the times he has night terrors. He does sit up, open his eyes, and start moving around before he is awake.


----------



## avivaelona

My son does this too. Once he got up started dancing and toppled over the head of the bed. He's not awake really when he does it, even though he can sometimes answer a question. If you wake him all the way up sometimes he can tell you what was funny and sometimes not.


----------



## greeny

My ds (almost 4) does this sometimes, but it's apparent that he's either still sleeping or has _just_ woken up, and it seems to be related to a dream he's having or just had. I love it.


----------



## dogmom327

DS occasionally talks in his sleep--I've always assumed he's just dreaming. It's so cute


----------



## momileigh

My girls have done this on occasion. I've just enjoyed it. It is very cute if you don't find it creepy.


----------



## FondestBianca

A. could have a sleep disorder which allows part of his brain to be awake while part is still asleep and expereinceing a dream. Basically it could give him an overlay visually of objects or scenery from his dream right on top of real images of his own bedroom he is seeing with his eyes open. Sounds nutty but, it can happen.

B. He is just thinking about something (possibly from a dream) after waking up and can't get the giggles to go away as he thinks about it. All the while he is still trying to pay attention to what you're asking him. it would make sense that he wouldn't look AT you while this is happening.

C. He could very well still be asleep and able to open his eyes and answer questions. Some people are very suggestable while asleep. You can provoke them to move around or speak while still asleep and all the while still having a dream! A friend and I used to mess with another friend back in school when we'd have sleep overs. Our friend would start talking and mumbling in her sleep at which point we could get her to talk to us and answer questions. kinda fun.

D. some other neurological issue related to sleep patterns and improper balance of bodily enzyme reaction and chemical release that almost gives him some sort of natural high (making him extremely happy and a little loopy thus the staring into nowhere). This would subside as he wakes more fully than dissappear until he goes through the levels of sleep once again.

ok, it gets weird from here on out

E. He see spirits or some other entity that you cannot as people are more apt to be able to when falling asleep or waking. Maybe one he is seeing likes to entertain him. As he wakes more fully so does his rational center of the brain (although our so-called "rational" center really isn't much for knowledgable) causing the very real things he was seeing to dissappear as his brain tells him they could not be real therefor aren't there.

F. Look up astral travel. I don't know much about children and astral travel. Apparently it takes some training and focus for adults to make this happen but, perhaps it's natural to us as children and we simply loose the ability as that silly rational side talks us out of it permenatly. Astral Travel is basically the act of traveling in spirit or mind (your physical self stays put) to other plains of existance (wether it be different time periods, locations, or completely different plains of existance). He could be waking from these travels other than smoothly and again be expereincing an overlay of one existance (the one he just visited) and his own for a moment upon waking, until it eventually fades (probably within a minute I imagine but, could be slightly longer).

G. He could have the ability to see energy. Maybe the chemical reaction we all have during sleep allows him to do so while during the middle of the day he cannot. Who the heck knows what sort of energy matter and energy itself gives off. There are so many things that our brain interprets as distraction and simply does not allow us to see (although we can train ourselves to do so with the right intention and effort). Maybe you son wakes to see fun colors filling the room, big balls of energy, or shiney particles shooting around. Idk?

Either way, at least he is happy! When dd wakes in the middle of the night it is screams and her desperatly yelling "mommy! daddy!". When she was younger she would wake in the middle of the night, play around in her room and giggle and laugh the entire time. it progressed from there and I won't go into detail but, it was very enlightening for dh and I. I wish I could have those days back when she woke with giggles!


----------



## edensmama

Dd does this as well. She sleeps with us and there are nights where she be addiment that we need to put her socks and shoes on her. She will not stop until we touch her feet and then she will go right back to sleep. Sometimes she just starts talking and if we don't answer it will turn into a nightmare. She had night terrors as an infant but hasn't had any in a long time, just silly little requests. It maybe something he will out grow.


----------



## BookGoddess

Well I'm coming at it from a different angle from the previous posters. Inappropriate laughter and the glazed look can be signs of yeast overgrowth. You don't necessarily need powerful prescription medications to fight yeast. There are herbal remedies that work well like the No Fenol digestive enzyme or caprylic acid from coconut oil, grapefruit seed extract, oil of oregano (for the latter two it helps if your child is able to swallow pills). You can visit us at the Healing the Gut Tribe in the Health & Healing forum if you have questions.

Here's a great link.
http://www.enzymestuff.com/conditionbacteria.htm


----------



## medaroge

I wouldnt really worry about it, my kids do that awake or asleep.....


----------



## SweetTexasgal

My LO does it frequently. She will be sound asleep...just giggling....and then it make me giggle. I love it.


----------



## EFmom

My HUSBAND does this, too. I think he's just having a funny dream and wakes up. Either that, or looking at me just cracks him up.


----------



## DesireeLea

I haven't read everyone's responses. But, when I was little this happened MANY times. I would actually get up while laughing and go int my parents room. One night I had everyone in the house (my sisters, and parents and I) all laughing (its contagious) but I was asleep.

I think its totally normal. And you're lucky that its good dreams and not nightterrors. I had those too!


----------



## Lea Martin

MPJJJ, how long did this last? My 4 yo son just started doing this and it is very frightening.


----------



## RalphXhoff

This happens commonly with children... He must either be half asleep or it could be a hangover from his dream


----------



## James Irving

Although I will agree it is a little creepy, I think it's completely normal. Each child will have their own different quirks. My son did the same thing for a few months and at first I was freaked out, but soon enough I was joining him in the laughter. What freaked me out more was when he would tell stories about my parents (whom he has never met) as if he knew them. He must have an old soul...


----------



## avtek50

My 4 year son also does laugh in sleep very often, is it ok or I need to consult a doctor?


----------



## Jademom

MPJJJ said:


> Every so often, my 4 year old son will suddenly begin laughing and giggling hysterically while lying in bed. He often has just been woken up, or has woken up, and will fix his eyes on something off into space, and will just laugh like crazy. He is awake, and answering our questions, but continues to laugh. It is really creepy. Communication is difficult with him because his speech is delayed. Any idea on why this happens? It has never happened before with our other children.


Did your son stop doing this? Mine did recently and it freaked me out. Really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Jademom

MPJJJ said:


> Every so often, my 4 year old son will suddenly begin laughing and giggling hysterically while lying in bed. He often has just been woken up, or has woken up, and will fix his eyes on something off into space, and will just laugh like crazy. He is awake, and answering our questions, but continues to laugh. It is really creepy. Communication is difficult with him because his speech is delayed. Any idea on why this happens? It has never happened before with our other children.


Did your son stop doing this? Mine did recently and it freaked me out. Really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Jademom

avtek50 said:


> My 4 year son also does laugh in sleep very often, is it ok or I need to consult a doctor?


Did you end up talking with doctor? Mine did recently and it freaked me out. Really appreciate your feedback!


----------

